# دماغ جامدة



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

معملتش (دماغ ) قبل كده ؟ .. 

بس المرة دى مش اي دماغ دي اسمها )( دماااااااااااااغ ناااااااااااااس )(- ايه دماغ ناس دى ..

- دماغ ناس .. زى دماغ قهوه .. دماغ حشيش .. تعمل دماغ " ناس".. بص ياسيدى ..

لو فى يوم لقيت نفسك متضايق ومخنوق وملكش نفس تكلّم حد ومش لاقى حاجه تعملها .. إنزل الشارع إتمشى لواحدك و تأمّل فى الناس .. هتلاقى الموضوع مسلّى جداَ .. الشعب المصرى ده لذيذ طحن .. دماااااااااااااااااغ

......

* هتلاقى ناس طالع عين أهلهم فى أتوبيس فيه 186 واحد والناس طالعين من الشبابيك والجو حر .. والناس لسّه بتركب وهى مبتسمه وحاسه بالكفاح .. وتلاقى واحده ست تخينه – غالباَ موظفة – دخلت وسط الـ 120 واحد اللى واقفين على الباب واخترقت الجموع فى براعة ورشاقة تحسد عليها ..سبحان الله

* بنت لابسه هدوم المدرسة ومزوغة ماشيه مع ولد – ممكن تحلف إنه مش هيلاقى شغل ولا بعد 100 سنه من شكله – وإن لقى.. أول حاجه هيعملها أنه يسيب البنت دى .. كفايه فقر بقى ..

* واحد ومراته - كبار فى السن – ماشيين على الكورنيش بياكلوا ترمس فى منتهى السعادة والأمتنان ومش عايزين حاجه تانيه من الدنيا .. 

mobile>>" * واحد شكله تعبان طحن ومش لاقى ياكل، بس جايب أحدث موبيل وبيتكلم فيه بصوت عالى فى وسط الشارع.. عشان هو حر ..

* واحد عمره ما شاف الزبدة فى حياته ولا يعرف بتستخدم فى أيه أساساَ .. عاملين معاه لقاء فى القناة الثالثة بيسألوه عن رأيه في مقاطعه المنتجات الدنماركية .. قلهم " أه طبعاَ انا مع المقاطعه دا واجب وطنى يا جماعه أنتوا بتتكلموا إزاى .. "

* واحد واقف مع خطيبته/صحبته قدام قفص الأسود فى جنينه الحيوانات بيقولها : " بصى .. أهو ده بقى أسد .. !!! " شاعراَ بأنه قد منحها العلم والمعرفه المطلقة وأسرار الكون ..



* أسره مكونه من 4 أفراد أب وأم وبنت شابه وولد فى أعدادى قاعدين فى Café .. طلبوا عصاير وشيشتين .. مين اللى شرب الشيش ؟! .. البنت وأمها .. 

* من أسبوعين كده كان فى ماتش للأهلى و فريق تانى مش فاكره .. كان فيه 2 منقبات بيشجعوا فى المدرجات !! .. و واحده منهم كانت لابسه نقاب أحمر .. تشجيع بقى .. صباح التهييس .. 
جرب أنت كمان تعمل دماغ ناس .. هتلاقى الموضوع مسلّى جداَ .. و أبقى قلنا إيه رأيك

ونقول                     مـــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــقـــــــــــــــــــو ل


----------



## Moony34 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

موضوع جميل يا لاف...
علي فكرة تأمل أحوال الناس ده شئ مفيد جدا...
أنا كل يوم باركب مترو الأنفاق مسافة طويلة جدا وباحب زيك كده أعمل دماغ ناس... وهحكيلكم عن مرة :
كان فيه اتنين ستات قاعدين وانا واقف فواحدة فيهم بتقول للتانية: معاكي نمرة خالتي أم صلاح؟ فالتانية طلعت إندكس التليفون وطبعا علي حرف الخاء ولقيت في حرف الخاء : خالي سيد - خالتي أم صلاح - خالتي إعتماد.
دمااااااغ... مش كده؟


----------



## emy (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




> * واحد واقف مع خطيبته/صحبته قدام قفص الأسود فى جنينه الحيوانات بيقولها : " بصى .. أهو ده بقى أسد .. !!! " شاعراَ بأنه قد منحها العلم والمعرفه المطلقة وأسرار الكون ..


_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه اوووى ده يا باسم_
_حلو اوووى الموضوع على رايك برضه يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر هههههههههه_
_شكرا يا باشا على تعبك_​​​​


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




Moony34 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا لاف...
> علي فكرة تأمل أحوال الناس ده شئ مفيد جدا...
> أنا كل يوم باركب مترو الأنفاق مسافة طويلة جدا وباحب زيك كده أعمل دماغ ناس... وهحكيلكم عن مرة :
> كان فيه اتنين ستات قاعدين وانا واقف فواحدة فيهم بتقول للتانية: معاكي نمرة خالتي أم صلاح؟ فالتانية طلعت إندكس التليفون وطبعا علي حرف الخاء ولقيت في حرف الخاء : خالي سيد - خالتي أم صلاح - خالتي إعتماد.
> دمااااااغ... مش كده؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالتى ام صلاح فى حرف الخاء

جامدة دى يا مونى 

ربنا يباركك يا باشا ونورت الموضوع 
وشكر على الرد السكر دا يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




emy قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوه اوووى ده يا باسم_
> _حلو اوووى الموضوع على رايك برضه يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر هههههههههه_
> _شكرا يا باشا على تعبك_​​​​



ههههههههههه
شكر يا ايمى يا سكر على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع 
بس اهم حاجة اوعى تكونى زعلانة عشان انتى فى مصر 
والاهم بكتير ان احنا لازم نصلى لمصر بجد

ربنا يبارككى يا ايمى بجد


----------



## veansea (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

لا بجد\ موضوع جميل جدا يا لف
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




veansea قال:


> لا بجد\ موضوع جميل جدا يا لف
> ربنا يعوض تعبك



شكر يا فينو يا عسل 
ربنا يبارككى يا فينو ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## Moony34 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خالتى ام صلاح فى حرف الخاء
> 
> جامدة دى يا مونى
> ...






بص بقي يا عم لاف.....
الموضوع عجبني جدا ويا ريت الادارة تثبته لأنه موضوع دمه زي العسل... ولو اتثبت ليك عندي يا عم كل يوم دماغ ناس جامدة وخد دي عندك:

الجهل:
ولد مسيحي وبنت مسلمة من اللي شغالين معايا فهي بتقوله هو انتوا ينفع تاكلوا لحم الخنزير؟ فرد قاللها لأ ده حرام...:yahoo: 
فأنا قولتلها لأ مش حرام احنا ممكن ناكله...
فردت وقالتلي ازاي؟ ده لحم الخنزير اتمنع في بلاد بره...
فقولتلها بلاد بره اللي هي ايه ؟
فردت وقالتلي معرفش....:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
فأنا وقعت من على مكتبي من كتر الضحك مش عارف باضحك على جهل الولد وللا جهل البنت:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mrmr120 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة حلوة يا لف​


----------



## jojo_josiph (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*



lovebjw قال:


> * واحد عمره ما شاف الزبدة فى حياته ولا يعرف بتستخدم فى أيه أساساَ .. عاملين معاه لقاء فى القناة الثالثة بيسألوه عن رأيه في مقاطعه المنتجات الدنماركية .. قلهم " أه طبعاَ انا مع المقاطعه دا واجب وطنى يا جماعه أنتوا بتتكلموا إزاى ..


 

هههههههههههههههه جامد اوى الموضوع دة يا love ​ 
بجد الجماعة المصريين دول بتبقى ليهم حاجات تموت من الضحك :36_1_11:​


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




Moony34 قال:


> بص بقي يا عم لاف.....
> الموضوع عجبني جدا ويا ريت الادارة تثبته لأنه موضوع دمه زي العسل... ولو اتثبت ليك عندي يا عم كل يوم دماغ ناس جامدة وخد دي عندك:
> 
> الجهل:
> ...



هههههههه
يمكن بلاد برة دى قصدها 
جمهورية شبين ولا جمهورية زفتى 
وانا فاكر زمان كان فى مدرسة مسيحية فى اوضة الناظر فبتقوله داحنا عندنا حرام ناكل الجمل 
فحبيت تثبت صحة كلامها راحت قالت ايه 
حرم على الجمل بما حمل 
انا اقولتلها مكتوبة فين دى يا ابلة 
قالتلى مش عارفة 
اتاريها مكتوبة فى انجيل الجمل 

جهل فى الحياة المصرية بجد


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة حلوة يا لف​




شكر يا مرمر يا سكر على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع يا مرمر


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




jojo_josiph قال:


> هههههههههههههههه جامد اوى الموضوع دة يا love ​
> بجد الجماعة المصريين دول بتبقى ليهم حاجات تموت من الضحك :36_1_11:​



هم الجماعة المصرين نكتة وشعب بيحب الضحك اصلا 
وعلى العموم شكر يا جوجو باشا 
ونورت الموضوع يا جميل 
وربنا يباركك يا حبيب قلبى


----------



## kamer14 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ههههههههههههههه ايه يا لاف ده ده انا عملت دماغ من اول جزء من المسلسل ده

هههههههه شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




> واحد واقف مع خطيبته/صحبته قدام قفص الأسود فى جنينه الحيوانات بيقولها : " بصى .. أهو ده بقى أسد .. !!! " شاعراَ بأنه قد منحها العلم والمعرفه المطلقة وأسرار الكون ..


 
*لا فظيعه منحها العلم بجد تعبان*​​​​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الصباح واللى جاى احسن من اللى راح
ايوه احلى دماغ ساعه الصبحيه دى ياعم لاف 
بس انا تعبت من كتر الضحك .... حرام عليك اللى بتعمله فيا ده
انت ايه يابنى موسوعه كوميديه 
بس موضوع تحفه ياباشا ربنا يخليك لينا 
​


----------



## lovebjw (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ايه يا لاف ده ده انا عملت دماغ من اول جزء من المسلسل ده
> 
> هههههههه شكرا وربنا يباركك



ههههههههههه
الحمدلله يا قمر ان هو عجبيكى واحتمال ينزل من المسلسل دا كذا جزاء كمان ولسه انتظرونا فى الباقية 
هههههههههههه
شكر على الرد ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى يا قمر المنتدى انتى


----------



## lovebjw (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




ميرنا قال:


> *لا فظيعه منحها العلم بجد تعبان*​​​​



شكر يا ميرنا على الرد السكر 
ويارب حد يمنحكى منتهى العلم اللى عنده ويقولكى على ام رقبة طويلة دى الزرافة 
ونورى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صباح الصباح واللى جاى احسن من اللى راح
> ايوه احلى دماغ ساعه الصبحيه دى ياعم لاف
> ...



هههههههههههه
يا مينا يا حبيب انا لو اطول اديلك عينى يا باشا انا عينى ليك 
هو انا عندى كام مينا يا حبيبى انتى 
يارب يكون الموضوع عاجبك وشاركانا يلا بدماغ الناس اللى تعرفها عشان الموضوع يبقى احلى 
وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه يا بسوووووووووووووووووم
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> اييييييييييييييييييييه عظمة على عظمة يا ...................​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياباشا دى حلاوة المولد 
وكمان دا حاجة انا مش جايبها من عندى انزل الشارع وانت تلاقى اكتر من كدة 
وانا متاكد ان انت عندك دماغ ناس جامدة هاتهم وتعالى 
ههههههههههههه
ياباشا شكر على الرد 
ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك يا جميل 
بس نصيحة اوعى تهدى لخطبيتك منتهى العلم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Moony34 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

فين باقي المشاركات؟؟؟؟
إختفت؟؟؟؟


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

حلوه اوى  مصر مصر تحا مصر ههههههههههههههه

شكرا با lo vebjw​


----------



## lovebjw (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




Moony34 قال:


> فين باقي المشاركات؟؟؟؟
> إختفت؟؟؟؟



مش عارف صدقنى يا مونى 
بس انا متهيلى ان حد من المشرفين بيظبط المواضيع


----------



## lovebjw (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




w_candyshop_s قال:


> حلوه اوى  مصر مصر تحا مصر ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا با lo vebjw​



هههههههههههههه
شكر يا كاندى ونورتى الوضوع يا سكرة 
وربنا يبارككى


----------



## Moony34 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ما ختلفناش...
عموما أنا مجهز واحدة جامدة بس يوم السبت بقي علشان أنا في الشغل دلوقتي


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل بجد يابسومه*
*مواضيعك كلها شربات ياجمييييييل*
*ههههههههههه*

*بجد بامانه كلهم احلى من بعض*
*بس  بلاش اريقه على البنات ياباسم*
*ولا نسيت*
*ان كنت ناسى ياسيدى افكرك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




Moony34 قال:


> ما ختلفناش...
> عموما أنا مجهز واحدة جامدة بس يوم السبت بقي علشان أنا في الشغل دلوقتي



ماشى يا مونى باشا فى انتظار حكايات السكر يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل بجد يابسومه*
> *مواضيعك كلها شربات ياجمييييييل*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ...



ياتويتى باشا احنا منجيش حاجة جنبك يا جميل 
واحنا بنتعلم منك يا سكر 
وانا مقدرش اتريق على البنات هو انا لى بركة غير هم 
دول هم اللى بيدو للحياة طعم مختلف 
دول هم السكر بتاعنا 
هههههههههههههه
وانا مش ناسى يا احلى بنت ههههههههههههههه
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع 
وشكر على الرد السكر يا تويتى يا قمر


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

*موضوع رائع بجد يا لاف*

*وسوري علي المشاركات اللي راحت*

*لاننا كنا بننقل من سيرفر لسيرفر فحصل فقد في المشاركات الاخيرة*


----------



## lovebjw (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد يا لاف*
> 
> *وسوري علي المشاركات اللي راحت*
> 
> *لاننا كنا بننقل من سيرفر لسيرفر فحصل فقد في المشاركات الاخيرة*



شكر يا كوبتك على ردك 
ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك 
ام بخصوص المشاكارت اللى راحت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو الكبيرة 
واهم حاجة ان المنتدى يكون تمام وبعيد عن اى مشكلة


----------



## Moony34 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

النهاردة واحد دماغ من أيام الجيش برضه:
كنا في بوم قاعدين كالعادة في الشمس النار في شهر أغسطس وطبعا بعد شوية من القعدة الميري كنا بنتكلم مع بعض فجه الشاويش اياه وقال بس يابني إنت وهو عليكم (النعلة)..... :t33: 
طبعا كالعادة أنا ضحكت جامد... لكن المره دي واحد زميلنا هو اللي اتكلم وقاله اسمها اللعنة يافندم مش (النعلة)...
يقوم الشويش يقوله ايه؟
يا سلام أما انت يابني (غبي إغباء) :t33: 
النعلة هي اللعنة طبعا...
المره دي أنا ضحكت جامد...
راح الشاويش قال لنا:
يا بهايم النعلة هي اللعنة بدليل إنك ممكن تقول لصاحبك يلعن دين أمك وممكن تقوله ينعل دين أمك والاتنين بنفس المعني يا مسكفين (مثقفين) يا بتوع المدارس.
تبقي اللعنة هي بالظبط النعلة...
:big29: :big29: 
:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: 
وكانت النتيجة إن احنا طلعنا أغبيا إغباء
وإننا اتزحفناعلي الأسفلت تاني


----------



## lovebjw (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
يابنى ابعد عن الشاويش دا يا بنى 
هو انت كل فترتك يا مونى كنت مع الشاويش السكر دا 
وبطل ضحك حرام عليك تلاقى اصحابك كرهوك عشان كل شوية نخليهم يزحوفو على الاسفلت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احمد ربنا ان انت خلصت الجيش وربنا ستر على خير


----------



## Moony34 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> يابنى ابعد عن الشاويش دا يا بنى
> هو انت كل فترتك يا مونى كنت مع الشاويش السكر دا
> ...





يا عم لاف أعمل إيه يعني؟
هم كلهم كده دمهم زي العسل...
وبعدين مش كل مرة كنت بابقي أنا سبب التزحيف على الأسفلت...
وبعدين هما كانوا بيقولوا علينا عيال متدلعين ومن القاهرة وخريجين جامعة يبقي لازم يبهدلونا علشان نبقي رجالة جامدين...
وعموما الدماغ الجاية مختلفة تماما
مع شاويش تاني خااااااااااااالص
:t33: :t33:


----------



## lovebjw (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ماشى يا باشا 
فى انتظار الدماغ الجاية مع شاويش جديد 


مع مونى باشا مش هتقدر تغمض عينك 
بس متتاخرش علينا يا باشا ماشى 
يلا ربنا معاك ويباركك يا جميل


----------



## Moony34 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

بص يا عم لاف ... 
قبل الدماغ الجديدة عايزك تخش الموضوع بتاع ستيف هنا في المنتدي واسمه (ظهور نبي جديد في بلاد الهند)...
عايزك تقراه بتمعن وتقرا كل المشاركات لأنه موضوع دماغ ولا كل الدماميغ.
بالنسبة لدماغ النهارده هي عن شاويش تاني خالص...
ده بقي يا سيدي كانت طالعه في دماغه إنه شاعر...
الحكاية إنه في يوم كان بيفتش دواليب العنبر ولقي معايا ديوانين شعر فقاللي هو انت بتحب الشعر قلتله أيوه قاللي علي فكره أنا شاعر قلتله بجد يا فندم طب ماتسمعنا حاجة (طبعا أنا شايفه باين عليه طور الله في برسيمه بس قلت أهي حاجة ترحمني من شمس أغسطس اللي كلت دماغي olling: )
المهم قاللي لينا قعده مع بعض.
في يوم كان شمس نار  لقيته بينده عليا وقاللي هثبتلك إن أنا شاعر
قلتله اتفضل وطبعا قعدت معاه في الضله بعيد عن الشمس:36_1_47: :36_1_47: :36_1_47: 
لقيته ماسك جورنال فيه قصيدة طوق الياسمين لنزار قباني:close_tem :close_tem 
وطبعا دي قصيدة من أروع ما كتب نزار
وقاللي : أنا هاعيد صياغة القصيدة دي من الأول علشان أعرفك إن نزار قباني ده حمار ومبيفهمش حاجة:scenic: :scenic: 
فقلت بدل مايرجعني الشمس تاني أسأله عن أي قصيدة حاضرة في دماغه فقاللي:
في المترو في المترو
أنا شفت الحب في المترو
قلت له يا عم عبرنا
بس يظهر معجبوش منظرنا
وده كان مطلع الكسيدة (القصيدة) الجديدة بتاعته:t11: :t11: :t11: 
طبعا أنا قلت له برافو يافندم هو ده الشعر ولا بلاش :59:


----------



## lovebjw (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*




Moony34 قال:


> بص يا عم لاف ...
> قبل الدماغ الجديدة عايزك تخش الموضوع بتاع ستيف هنا في المنتدي واسمه (ظهور نبي جديد في بلاد الهند)...
> عايزك تقراه بتمعن وتقرا كل المشاركات لأنه موضوع دماغ ولا كل الدماميغ.
> بالنسبة لدماغ النهارده هي عن شاويش تاني خالص...
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد 
انت كنت فى معسكر ايه ولا فين 
عشان الواحد لو هيدخل الجيش لازم يدخله دا مسخرة يا راجل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت عارف الغلطة الوحيدة اللى عملها نزار القبانى 
انه خلى واحد زى الشاويش دا قرا قصايده 

وصدقنى القصيدة اللى كاتبها حلوة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
الراجل دا موهوب اوى بجد 
هههههههههههههههههه
دا على كدة تلاقى البنات بتجرى وراءه بسبب رومانسيته الطاغية 
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا مونى باشا 
وفى انتظر المزيد من الدماغات الجامدة 
هههههههههههه
وليك على بس اخلص الامتحانات وهاجيب كل شوية دماغات بجد


----------



## romyo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*



Moony34 قال:


> بص يا عم لاف ...
> قلت بدل مايرجعني الشمس تاني أسأله عن أي قصيدة حاضرة في دماغه فقاللي:
> في المترو في المترو
> أنا شفت الحب في المترو
> ...



ايوة ايوة 
الراجل ده شاعر كبير :t13: وليه اعمال مشهوره جداااااا زى :-
 :smil12: الكسيده المشهورة
حبيبى ع الدائرى ... اول ما شافنى جرى
:new2: وكسيده
حبيبى ماشى حافى والارض بتلسعه ... يا ريتنى كنت شبشب يلبسه ويقلعه
:yahoo: والكسيده العاطفية جداا
الحله ع الوابور عشى عيالك ...انا رايحه بيت ابويا مش رجعالك
اقوله قوم اتغدى ... يضربنى بالمخده
اقوله قوم اتعشى ..يضربنى بالمقشة

:t32: بس انتوا اللى جهله ومتعرفوش ان العلم نورون:t32:​


----------



## Moony34 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

عسل يا روميو إنت ولاف...
انتظروا دماميغ جديدة قريب


----------



## blackguitar (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

*هههههههههههه*
*افتكر مره ....كنت بشترى ساندويتشات عند واحد مشهور اوى فميدان رمسيس ع الشارع كده كل الناس بتاكل من عنده*
*المهم هو عنده سندويتشات كتير كفته وكبده وسجق وخلافه*

*ففيه واحد اشتى سندويتش سجق شرايح واكله*
*وبعد ما خلص*

*راح للولد بتاع المحل ويقوله اعملى سندويتش لانشون من اللى علمته*
*الولد : يا سيد انا معنديش لانشون*
*الراجل"بغيظ" انت بتكلم ازاى انا لسه واكل سندويتش لانشون*
*الولد : يا محترم ده سجق*
*الراجل " بيشمر الكم" انت فاكرنى مش عارف ده لانشون "وهو عصبى اوى"*
*صاحب الولد بقى فنفس المحل: خلاص خلاص يا فلان لانشون لانشون اعملهوله يا سيدى*


*صدقونى الحكايه دى حقيقيه وصدقونى انه مش صعيدى*
*بس انا تسألت  هما بيقفشوا اللى بياكلوا سجق ولا ايه؟ *


----------



## Moony34 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا يا بلاك


----------



## lovebjw (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

هههههههههههههههه
هو مش مقتنع ان دا سجق وحاسس ان هو لانشون 
خلاص الراجل براحته مش هو اللى هياكل سيبه ياكل الاكل اللى هو عايزه 
عامل زى اللى يروح عند بتاع الفول والطمعية ويقوله ادينى قرصين الكباب بتاع كل يوم 
الراجل بيدي لنفسه الاحساس ان هو بياكل كباب خلاص يا عم بلاك يعنى هو بياكل من جيبك 
هههههههههههههههههه
بس جامدة يا بلاك 
احنا فى انتظار المزيد يا باشا من الدماغات دى


----------



## Moony34 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ملحوظة:
الأخ لاف توقف عن إصدار دماميغ جديدة واكتفي بالقراءة فقط... من الواضح إنه عمل دماغ جامدة:ranting: 
النهاردة عندي دماغ كلام... يعني إيه؟
يعني فيه طريقة نطق للحروف في الشارع المصري بتموتني من الضحك... كما يلي:
حرف ال ت = تش
حرف ال ض = د
حرف ال د  = دچ
حرف ال ط = ت
حرف ال ق = ك
حرف ال ص = س
يعني مثلا تلاقي واحد بيوقف تاكسي يقوله:
المعادچي يا استى = المعادي يا اسطى
واحده متأخرة وبتنده زميلتها عندنا في المطبعة:
إنتشي لسه هتشعدي وتشكلمي وتشحكي... يا بنتشي يللا = إنتي لسه هتعدي وتتكلمي وتحكي يا بنتي يللا
 :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
واحدة من العاملات في المطبعة بتقول لزميلتها:
سدچئيني... سدچئيني الواد مجدچي عندچه برد 
دي بقه ترجموها إنتو زي ماتحبوا:t33: :t33: :t33: :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

ههههههههههه
صدقونى انا مش عارف اجيب دماغات بس عشان الامتحانات بس انا بجد اول ما اخلص هتشوف شكل الدماغات 

وبرضو من الحاجات اللى بتخلينى اعمل دماغ اوى 
لم اكون نازل الجامعة الصبح بدرى اوى ومثلا اروح اشترى كيس مناديل من الراجل بتاع السوبر ماركت 
تلاقيه مبوظ وتحس ان هو قايم مش نوم وتلاقيه قرفان منك ويحسسك ان انت اللى السبب فى انه لسه صاحى من النوم
ياعم انا مالى انا رايح الجامعة ولاقيتك انت عامل كدة 
وانهاردة وانا بشترى حاجة فالراجل بيدى الحاجة وتحس ان قطر دايس على ىوشه فبقوله ايه يا عم انت مالك زعلان كدة ليه 
بس وعينك ما تشوف الا النور وقعد يحكى ويشتم فى الرئيس والحكومة كعادة الشعب 
انا سمعت كدة كالعادى اقعدت ادافع عن الحكومة ( لا اكون مترقبا ولا حاجة ) هههههههه
واقوله يا عم دى حكومة زى الفل ياعمن ماتقولش 
ياعم اتقى الله مش حكومتنا ابدا اللى تسرق الناس 
وانا من قلبى بايد كلامه بقوة وشدة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Moony34 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دماغ جامدة*

جامدة يا لاڤ
أنا بشوف من ده كتير في المترو... ولو حد قالله إنت بتتكلم إزاي ...
يقولله يا باشا دي الحكومة زي الفل:t33:


----------

